# Grey's Anatomy Season Finale on Monday, 5/15!



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

Not only is it 2 hours, it's now on opposite 24, Everwood, Two and a Half Men, CSI: Miami and The Apprentice. Adjust your To Do list accordingly.


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

It's also unclear what ABC plans to do about:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=299511

Drew


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

azitnay said:


> It's also unclear what ABC plans to do about:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=299511
> 
> Drew


It's only being broadcast on NBC and FOX. But it is yet another complication to all programming on that night. At least on the East Coast and (I think) Central Time Zones.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

balboa dave said:


> It's only being broadcast on NBC and FOX. But it is yet another complication to all programming on that night. At least on the East Coast and (I think) Central Time Zones.


Yup, it's a pita for us Central types.


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

balboa dave said:


> It's only being broadcast on NBC and FOX.


Is that an absolute fact, or are NBC and FOX simply the only ones that have bothered to inform Tribune (so far)?

Drew


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

azitnay said:


> Is that an absolute fact, or are NBC and FOX simply the only ones that have bothered to inform Tribune (so far)?
> 
> Drew


Nothing is an absolute fact, but since I live on the West Coast and am not affected, it's as much as I know.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Already posted.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

ABC is rolling a throwaway Grey's Anatomy to join in progress once the speech is over. The rest of the night should run on schedule.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

I think I'll be watching this live on the other set, my tuners on my dtivo will be busy.


----------



## mitchb2 (Sep 30, 2000)

Geez, good thing there's Bit Torrent. We need 4 tuners.


----------



## Frank784 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks for this thread, I could've missed Grey's. I didn't watch it last night because i saw it was part 1 of two and because I can, I'd rather just have both and watch them consecutively once I get the 2nd recorded. I happened to catch this thread a couple of minutes ago and managed to tivo GA.

Thanks again
Frank


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

Frank784 said:


> Thanks for this thread, I could've missed Grey's. I didn't watch it last night because i saw it was part 1 of two and because I can, I'd rather just have both and watch them consecutively once I get the 2nd recorded. I happened to catch this thread a couple of minutes ago and managed to tivo GA.
> 
> Thanks again
> Frank


You're very welcome.


----------

